# Experiences with Probiotics



## Pink Violet (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone here tried acidophyllus and bifidus probiotics? If you have, can you share your experiences with them like any possible side effects, how long it took for them to work and so on?My doctor told me to take the two above probiotics to help my intestinal tract go back to normal after eating ice cream that set everything off(I'm lactose intolerant) and I would just like to hear from others who have taken these before so I have a rough idea as to what to expect.Thanks!


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Pink Violet said:


> Has anyone here tried acidophyllus and bifidus probiotics? If you have, can you share your experiences with them like any possible side effects, how long it took for them to work and so on?My doctor told me to take the two above probiotics to help my intestinal tract go back to normal after eating ice cream that set everything off(I'm lactose intolerant) and I would just like to hear from others who have taken these before so I have a rough idea as to what to expect.Thanks!


I recently read a book called The Healthy gut guide and it recommends taking a pro-biotic with 25 billion active cultures in it. Im going to ask my doctor if there is anything avaliable on the NHS Iv been investigating and this one would appear to be spot on. I plan on trying it eventually http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/health-supplements-digestive-aids-udos-choice-super-8-probiotics-30-vcaps


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Went to the doctors yesterday and asked him about pro-biotics.Unfortunatly i cant get them on the NHS, so in a few weeks maybe 4 im going to try out the ones i posted a link too, Ill tell you how i get on


----------



## Randy P (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello, I did a lot of research on probiotics since i read that they are recommended for My IBS and Lactose issues. I tried the acidopholus and i think it was working, but i found that i was taking a lot of them every day and i was not sure. Any way last year in march i was at a horse show, and i came accross a probiotic for animals, so i was talking to the guys at the booth and they showed me the one they had for humans. I figured why not cause they gave me a pretty good presentation on the product, guess im a sucker like that, but i will try anything. At any rate, i gave the product a try and after about a week i started noticing a real difference, after two weeks, everything was so much better. My trips to the bathroom were less and my bowel movments where much more solid. As well, i noticed that i could handle the discomfort for longer. I don't know if anyone is interested but they called it a second generation probiotic. Its called ViaZorb, on the bottle it says Medizar Pharmaceuticals Inc. I don;t know what a website is, but I highly recommend this product. After i started a number of my friends tried it out and had success too. I'm new to this forum, so maybe im the last to know about this product.. If thats the case i hope you are having the same success i am. Best WishesRandy


----------



## tigerjayne (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello. i am new to this site and i am having a real hard time in finding a probiotic that works, i am taking Acidophilus plus by Just vitamins, been taking them for a week now with no differnce. Would be good to know if they are any good.


----------



## majestichealth (Jul 26, 2011)

tigerjayne said:


> Hello. i am new to this site and i am having a real hard time in finding a probiotic that works, i am taking Acidophilus plus by Just vitamins, been taking them for a week now with no differnce. Would be good to know if they are any good.


Hey man, my recommendation would be to try Active Digestive Enzymes by a company called Global Health Trax. They work great and help you start digesting food while you're eating to minimize gas and bloating, and they helped me kinda branch out in what I was capable of eating. (HELL YEAH I missed my mexican food! haha) THey're pretty cheap, like 20 er a big bottle or so, and they started working for me after just a week or two. Hope this helps!-Majestichealth


----------



## JasonRyz (Sep 7, 2011)

Probiotics are certainly a good option for the treatment if IBS. In fact, there is some very good data from recent clinical trials that supports the use of probiotics in IBS, particularly young and middle-aged women. Here is an article that demonstrates a reduction in abdominal pain and decrease in bloating in people with IBS. However, what is critical for you to realize is that there are many different strains of bacteria that are used as probiotics. Meaning, not all strains are created equal. Most manufacturers produce generic bacterial strains and call them probiotics. However, only _*some strains*_ actually have a beneficial interaction with humans leading to reducing the abdominal pain and bloating as discussed in the linked article. It is important when choosing a probiotic for your health that you do your research and spend your money on a product that has proven results. Few actually do. I can tell you that one of the most important attributes that you want to look for is survivability of the probiotic. Your stomach is full of acid and most bacterial strains cannot survive. For example, one popular product from ProbioticsMD called Tract Star is composed of the bacterial strain _Bacillus coagulans_. How does this differ from your traditional and ubiquitous Lactobacillus strain? First of all, _Bacillus coagulans_ is a spore-forming bacteria - meaning that it is composed of a very tough outer coat that allows it to pass through your stomach without being dissolved by the high-acid content. Result...a significantly increased concentration of probiotic that is available to treat your IBS. Whereas your stomach acid will have already degraded most other probiotics, the Bacillus strain can survive the unfavorable environment of our stomach and have a beneficial effect for you. These are small, but very meaning characteristics of probiotics. Make sure to only use bacterial strains from companies that market evidence-based probiotics - those that have been studied in clinical trials and have a known beneficial effect. Don't settle for the Walmart brand probiotic. If you do, you'll get Walmart results for your IBS.


----------



## mrslance (Sep 11, 2011)

Pink Violet said:


> Has anyone here tried acidophyllus and bifidus probiotics? If you have, can you share your experiences with them like any possible side effects, how long it took for them to work and so on?My doctor told me to take the two above probiotics to help my intestinal tract go back to normal after eating ice cream that set everything off(I'm lactose intolerant) and I would just like to hear from others who have taken these before so I have a rough idea as to what to expect.Thanks!


----------

